# Somebody's been sleeping in MY bed...



## breyer08 (Jul 4, 2012)

*Dang, she caught me.









No, I wasn't sleeping... I was warming it up for you! Yeah, that's it! 










Right? 










Oh look--a bird! 









So, you're not buying it, are you? 









Fine. Whatever. 









I'm going to sit here and look all sulky and pouty. You know you're just going to post these photos anyway! 







*


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Nice pics and GREAT captioning!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Too cute, your beautiful girl looks very comfortable in your bed.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Nice one! Made me laugh! Thanks!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Very funny, but seriously gorgeous girl!:wub:


----------



## breyer08 (Jul 4, 2012)

Thank you! She is always making such funny faces. I have hundreds of photos of her already from the 14 weeks she's been with us! (I'm glad I took so many, though, because I can't believe how quickly she is growing up!! My baby is so big now!)


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

*Oh look--a bird! 







Click this bar to view the full image.









*Love this picture. My boss has ADD and we say (at least once a day) "Oh look, a chicken."


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

She is a beauty. Your captions made me laugh. Love the one w/ Look a bird. Your girl seems like a princess and that is the way it should be.


----------



## prockerb (Sep 3, 2012)

The quality of these photos are amazing! If I where you I will frame one!


----------



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hehe very cute, love the pics!


----------



## breyer08 (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks so much for all the kind comments, everyone!



Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> She is a beauty. Your captions made me laugh. Love the one w/ Look a bird. Your girl seems like a princess and that is the way it should be.


Oh yes, she definitely THINKS she is a princess, and would love for us to be her servants! hahahaha!



prockerb said:


> The quality of these photos are amazing! If I where you I will frame one!


Thank you! The lighting in the bedroom was perfect yesterday, so I think I found my new photo room/time.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

So cute!!


----------

